# Mojo for woodies



## gdhall (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyone here (who thinks wood duck decoys work, and mojo decoys work) used a mojo or action decoy for woodies?  Just curious.  My brother and myself got bored and made one,  got to put the finishing touches on it but we'll have pics up soon.  It's remote controlled =)


----------



## wingding (Dec 23, 2008)

remote control? please send pic's


----------



## flyinfish (Dec 23, 2008)

John boy?


----------



## Timberdawg (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had woodies literally knock the mojo over into the water.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Dec 23, 2008)

mojo dove= woodie hen, sparingly.


----------



## oxbow (Dec 23, 2008)

yes they will work.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 23, 2008)

seen both, depends on the situation.  During early teal, I had woodies knocking my mojo teal down and during the season they flare. MOJOS SUCK!!!


----------



## gdhall (Dec 23, 2008)

rspringer said:


> seen both, depends on the situation.  During early teal, I had woodies knocking my mojo teal down and during the season they flare. MOJOS SUCK!!!


 did you have it on a remote or just constantly spinning?


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 23, 2008)

Timberdawg said:


> I have had woodies literally knock the mojo over into the water.



same here. mojos dont suck at all. we have had success with a mallard mojo with woodies


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm curious to see yours.... I made some after I bought one to kinda go by..... I cut a magnum mallard decoy open with a dremel tool and put a remote control car motor in there, ran the shaft on out and cut me out some wings of the same stuff the wings mojos are made out of........ works great to answer your question tho!


----------



## jard (Dec 24, 2008)

a couple of years ago in KY.  I had a woody knock over my MOJO about about 10 minutes before shooting time.  THe slew I was hunting was frozen and I guess he didnt see it.  It made and awful BANG as I was sitting on shore and the mojo and the duck slammed down on the ice.  The duck and the MOJO landed on the ice.  I walked out and picked up the wood duck (the collision knocked it out!!) rang its neck and then fixed my mojo.  Talkin about some untouched meat.  It was like duck veal with no pellets.

Dont expect them to land on it but I've had great success with them buzzing it at daylight.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 25, 2008)

*woodie mojos*

We tried out the mojo teal this AM on a woodie hole and it worked pretty well.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 25, 2008)

How well? Got any pics??


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 23, 2009)

we have a few mojos, wood duck decoys, teal decoys, green heads.

 i don't think woodies decoy that much. they are usually in small groups or singles. as far as shooting local woodies just beyin in the right spot at the right time will get  you a limit. 

we have called to some and they decoyed but that was a very rare event. 

but when we go we take it all with us. not only is it a safe bet to have evry card in the deck, but it makes the hunt last longer. 

shoot em up boys


----------



## killa84 (Jun 24, 2009)

Like with any decoy spread or mojo's, I've found that it depends on the circumstances of the hunt. Ex. Weather conditions, feeding patterns, and the layout of the area you are hunting. If I'm hunting a flooded creek bottom I don't waste my time with any decoys, they are either coming or not. If I'm river hunting I will use mojo's if I feel the ducks need a little extra motivation to check out my spread.


----------



## lambos77 (Aug 5, 2009)

woodies are suicidal  they always come low and hard  and over my left shoulder on my decoys. I used a Ur-a-duck struttin woodie last year it worked great. The green wing teal also worked well


----------

